# 16ft mirrocraft build



## flajsh (Apr 24, 2012)

Just picked up yesterday from inverness Fla. Trailer made it all the way back to Dunedin with no issues.
gonna post a few quick pics today. 
Its funny all night last night I felt like a kid at Christmas time. Wife says I'm a 48 yr old kid.
(Wow when did I get so old).
definitely gonna borrow a bunch of ideas.and have stupid questions.

Thanks to all on the site.


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 24, 2012)

year? size? cant wait to see......


----------



## flajsh (Apr 24, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> year? size? cant wait to see......


Boat is 16 ft and a 1981
Trailer is a 96.
Trying to post pics now.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 24, 2012)

Having problems posting pics from phone


----------



## flajsh (Apr 24, 2012)

Guess i should have waited till after i feed the kids LOL


----------



## bigwave (Apr 24, 2012)

You are gonna love that hull, I wish I had the 16'. Look at what fool4fish did with his mod.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 24, 2012)

bigwave said:


> You are gonna love that hull, I wish I had the 16'. Look at what fool4fish did with his mod.


I have been through that thread so many times.
If i could i think i would probably copy it from a to z 
But dont know if i have enough skill 

Ive been at yours alot also. Thats why i decided to get this 
Boat. I was originaly get flat hull Jon till i read yours.

There are so many great builds here i wanna use so many ideas.

John


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome - i have a 16 Mirrocraft as well - let me know if you need idears


----------



## Salty Dawg (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a great hull to work on...... unlimited possibilities.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 24, 2012)

Salty Dawg said:


> That's a great hull to work on...... unlimited possibilities.


All ideas welcome.
it wont be the fastest moving build. between three little girls,wife and work I don't always have a lot of time
but I'm getting it going this weekend by stripping it all down and hopefully sanding the hull.


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 24, 2012)

has it already had the middle bench removed? either way thats a sweet boat! you got my wheels turning......


----------



## bigwave (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey I completely understand the circumstances with your kids....thank god I only have one 13 yo to worry about. Even though it might take a while to fix her up, the wait will be well worth it when you got your girls out for a ride. What are you going to power that boat with? Are you going to keep the console? After looking at salty dawgs ride....I thought....hmmm maybe a small console for my boat? I am not keen on putting my electronics low or on the gunwales. Time will tell, that is the best thing about this site. So many choices. Good luck and keep us updated....you might even finish your's before I finish mine..... :lol: 

Kevin aka Bigwave


----------



## flajsh (Apr 26, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Awesome - i have a 16 Mirrocraft as well - let me know if you need idears


All ideas welcome. I want to make it as close to a flats boat as possible.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 26, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> has it already had the middle bench removed? either way thats a sweet boat! you got my wheels turning......


Yes it came like that. I assume there was a seat there but not sure.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 26, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hey I completely understand the circumstances with your kids....thank god I only have one 13 yo to worry about. Even though it might take a while to fix her up, the wait will be well worth it when you got your girls out for a ride. What are you going to power that boat with? Are you going to keep the console? After looking at salty dawgs ride....I thought....hmmm maybe a small console for my boat? I am not keen on putting my electronics low or on the gunwales. Time will tell, that is the best thing about this site. So many choices. Good luck and keep us updated....you might even finish your's before I finish mine..... :lol:
> 
> Kevin aka Bigwave


Right now I only have a 9 Hp. I would like to get a 15 or 20 Hp if I can find one that's in good running condition.
yes I'm gonna keep it with a console.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey since you don't have a motor already I would highly recommend that you get a 25hp for that hull maybe even a 30 or 40, You will like the extra hp. Before I started my mod, my old yamy would push the 14 around 25mph or so....and that was with old rotted wood and waterlogged foam. I am guessing that I will be high 20's when I finish my mod......Speed is not that important, but you will appreciate it when you get stuck out on the flats and a t-storm rolls in on ya. I think that you would be under powered with a 9.9 or a 15. There are all kinds of deals out there in our area on the motors. Stay away from craigs list and buy your motor from a service center, they always have good motors that you should not have to worry about. Just my two cents.....I am pretty sure your hull can have up to a 40hp on it.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 27, 2012)

Planning on working stripping boat tomorrow. Has anyone used aircraft remover.
looks like it would be a good way to go. Do you wash it off or scrape off.?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 28, 2012)

flajsh said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome - i have a 16 Mirrocraft as well - let me know if you need idears
> ...




flajsh - If you have any question just let me know.

Thanks Big for recommending my project


----------



## flajsh (Apr 28, 2012)

Gutted the boat today. Here some pics of the progress.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 28, 2012)

More


----------



## flajsh (Apr 29, 2012)

The po had front deck attached on top of bow.
I was thinking of doing the same but not sure if its 
A good idea or not. Any suggestions or ideas.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 29, 2012)

Did leak test. No leaks. 
Happy with the little progress I made this weekend.

Got some rustelum bed liner don't know how good it is.
Any option let ne know I won't be doin until next weekend.

John


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 29, 2012)

Love the start of this build, I was thinkin about trying to find a 16, 17, or 18 ft john boat for my next build, more of an offshore style boat with duals and a platform. I got twin 50 yahamas that I was gonna use for it, so I might have to steal any cool ideas you come up with. You gonna put a polling platform and all that on it? Also kinda backing up a past post, got bigger than a 9.9 or a 15 with this big of a boat they might not even plane it. I personally would atleast find a 25 or 35 hp, like he said when a thunderstorm starts rollin in on you, you'll appreciate the extra hp. Also higher hp engines you can cruise at a comfortable speed at around half throttle burning a lot less fuel.

Go luck with the build!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2012)

flajsh said:


> The po had front deck attached on top of bow.
> I was thinking of doing the same but not sure if its
> A good idea or not. Any suggestions or ideas.




I attached mine a few inched down - built a frame off the side using "L" angles to start and bolting them to the sides.

Made a riser for the TM and structure for the pedestal seat


I will see if the photos are around if you like!


----------



## flajsh (Apr 29, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> flajsh said:
> 
> 
> > The po had front deck attached on top of bow.
> ...


Yes that would be great if I can see them


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 30, 2012)

You can kinda get an idea here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18404&hilit=mirrocraft


----------



## bigwave (Apr 30, 2012)

Good start on your mod. I would not use the aircraft remover personally. I tried it and 1. its expensive. 2. it did not work that well for me. If your factory finish is still on the boat, which it looks like it is, I would try the zip strip at home depot or lowes. I worked on mine for two weekends to get the old factory primer off. Through my trial and error the zip strip worked well for me followed by a good pressure wash. Don't let the stripper dry or you will have to spend even more time getting the old paint and primer off. A good heat gun will remove the decals real fast. If you plan of framing for a deck I would recommend you use aluminum angle iron for your side supports. Both of my casting decks will finish out about 3-4 inches below the gunwales. Good work so far. Fire away with the questions and you will receive good feed back.....


See ya 
Kevin


----------



## moberg12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've got a 91 30hp short shaft evinrude I'll sell you. Just did a bunch of work on it and it is running great.


----------



## flajsh (Apr 30, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> I've got a 91 30hp short shaft evinrude I'll sell you. Just did a bunch of work on it and it is running great.


What are you asking for it.
what kind of work was done.


----------



## moberg12 (Apr 30, 2012)

flajsh said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 91 30hp short shaft evinrude I'll sell you. Just did a bunch of work on it and it is running great.
> ...


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25391

I'll have the pics up tomorrow.


----------



## bigwave (May 1, 2012)

The price he is asking for the 30 hp seems real fair to me. My motor has almost no hours on it, I considered getting that motor.


----------



## flajsh (May 1, 2012)

bigwave said:


> The price he is asking for the 30 hp seems real fair to me. My motor has almost no hours on it, I considered getting that motor.


Wont be able to swing that money for couple weeks. Maybe in couple weeks.


----------



## flajsh (May 1, 2012)

Ok guys got couple questions.
First. This weekend I want to but bed liner on inside of hull.
Do you think I can just rough it up with sand paper and then apply.

Second. I guess its best to take the hull all the way down to the tin.
Not sure.

So fire away :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2012)

Why do you want to put bedliner on your hull? My MirroCraft is 30 (plus) years old and completely dry - those boats use heavy gauge metal for the hull


----------



## flajsh (May 1, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Why do you want to put bedliner on your hull? My MirroCraft is 30 (plus) years old and completely dry - those boats use heavy gauge metal for the hull


I didn't see any leaks. I guess just for extra piece of mind cause when its decked
I wont be able to see if leaking.

Guess just paranoid.


----------



## moberg12 (May 2, 2012)

Pics are up!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25391


----------



## bigwave (May 2, 2012)

Hey Flajsh, the only reason I put the bed liner in my boat was for extra corrosion protection. If I was on a lake I would have left the factory finish on the inside hull. I just roughed up the old paint and hit it with a quick acetone rag before I sprayed down the bed liner. I used 4 cans on mine. It is not perfect and you can see the over spay on mine, but eventually it will have foam resting on it and the sides will be painted and covered with plywood, never gonna see it anyways. I think that this method will be best suited for a saltwater environment.


----------



## flajsh (May 2, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hey Flajsh, the only reason I put the bed liner in my boat was for extra corrosion protection. If I was on a lake I would have left the factory finish on the inside hull. I just roughed up the old paint and hit it with a quick acetone rag before I sprayed down the bed liner. I used 4 cans on mine. It is not perfect and you can see the over spay on mine, but eventually it will have foam resting on it and the sides will be painted and covered with plywood, never gonna see it anyways. I think that this method will be best suited for a saltwater environme
> 
> Big
> Yes I will be using it in saltwater only. I was gonna roll it on but I think I might go get the spray cans to do
> It. I think I will be able to get around the ribs and rivets better that way.


----------



## flajsh (May 4, 2012)

Ok club members :lol: 
And non club members. I'm looking into motors and I need to know
How do I know whether I need short shaft or long.

Ladies need not reply we already know your answer :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2012)

Long - I have a 25 hp long on mine 

If you are fishing unrestricted waters I would get at least a 35


----------



## bigwave (May 4, 2012)

If its a 20" transom you need a long shaft. If it is 15" you need a short shaft. Measure from the top of where the engine will set on to the water line to get the right measurement. I cut my 20" transom down to 15" so I could use my new short shaft motor.


----------



## flajsh (May 4, 2012)

Thank you Ahab and big.
ill check it on sat.


----------



## flajsh (May 12, 2012)

Well. Aircraft remover didn't work.
think someone here told me to use wire brush lol
Wonder if I can bring back.

Sanding here I come.


----------



## bigwave (May 14, 2012)

Well your boat looks just like mine. The zinc chromate primer is the stuff that is really hard to get off. I suggest that you start in a small area and use zip strip from home depot or lowes. Let it set for a while then get you a scrapper to loosen up the old paint. Get a gallon of acetone and use after you get most of the stripper off....this will take any residual off that the stripper did not get....follow with a good pressure wash. I tried the aircraft remover and it did not work for me either. After several attempts the zip strip worked best for me.


----------



## flajsh (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys have question.
I roughed up floor of boat and took topside down to metal with wire brush with drill. I'm about to flip boat
and start on bottom of hull. I'm worried about going over rivets that way. I don't think ill go to metal on hull
since noone will really see it on water. So what is best way to go over the rivets.


----------



## bigwave (May 22, 2012)

Use the stripper, it will loosen all that paint around the rivets. I used the scotch brite green pads and my hands. It came right off with the green pad. The primer is the really hard stuff to get off, if your boat is like mine. Keep in mind, I worked on my outside hull for two full weekends. This is the cheapest way to get the old paint off, but next time I will pay to have it blasted by Bayside Sandblasting. Could get the whole boat done for 150 bucks. That is worth it to me for my next project boat. Look up Sixguns mod, to get an idea of what I am talking about.


----------



## flajsh (May 28, 2012)

So progress been slow between work kids wife and still in dog house. Woof woof.
got topside to metal startedsanding hull.
Want to take pics but kids did something to my phones camera and it looks like
a couple of orange orbs when I take a pic so I don't know if I should even post.

Yes I do have a carmera but I just got it for my wife to try to get on good side. Ha ha
But I cant figure thing out plus don't want to touch it lol.
Ok enough about my home shit

So bed liner on hull or inside? ????
thinking it would look good on hull though
Also still looking for motor if anyone local knows of one
sorry for the ramble :?


----------



## bigwave (May 29, 2012)

I say yes to bedliner on inside, not for leak prevention. It will help keep the corrosion down in the future IMO.I used spary can and it worked fine, cost me 40 bucks. Next time I will buy the gal for 47...and roll it on.

P.S. Hey I understand the wife and kids, Last week I bought new tires for mine, and today I paid for new brakes, boat is on hold until payday again. They never take care of their cars and I cant work on my boat until her car is safe again......gotta love em.... :shock:


----------



## flajsh (May 30, 2012)

Just had a question. I was gonna paint but if I do when attaching frame for floor and deck
Wont the screws come through paint. Is it better to do all frame work first then paint.


----------



## bigwave (May 31, 2012)

Do all your framework first before you paint, so you dont have to do touch ups when your ready to paint. Did you have fun stripping the outside.....mine was a pita to get off. Looking good dude.


----------



## flajsh (May 31, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Do all your framework first before you paint, so you dont have to do touch ups when your ready to paint. Did you have fun stripping the outside.....mine was a pita to get off. Looking good dude.


Yeah it was a pain. Cant wait to start framing. I saw a 40 Hp on cl for 450 down in st Pete and I had to
talk myself out of going and getting. The low price scared me away but I should have went to check it out.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey the hard part is over the rest is fun. Besure to post lots of pics of your framing.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 2, 2012)

Question. The rustoelum bed liner doesn't say if I should prime the 
Spots that are bare metal. Should I hit it with some primer.


----------



## bigwave (Jun 4, 2012)

On the inside I just used some 100grit sandpaper to scuff up the surface, then I wiped down all surfaces with acetone...sprayed the bedliner right over the factory paint and it adhered real good. I have walked all over the inside and no scratches as of yet. It will all be covered anyways so I say just paint right over the old stuff.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 4, 2012)

flajsh said:


> Question. The rustoelum bed liner doesn't say if I should prime the
> Spots that are bare metal. Should I hit it with some primer.



I used roll on bedliner right over the bare metal and it stuck real good but I can't see it now


----------



## flajsh (Jun 9, 2012)

Think I talked myself into doing aluminum framing. What size should I be looking for.
would an angle grinder be good for cutting?


----------



## bigwave (Jun 11, 2012)

I used 1x1 square tubing.....angle grinder works just fine with a mason blade. Fish4fool told me about the mason blade for tile, it seems to work better for the aluminum. The tubing is expensive if you buy it like I did, It is 17 bucks for a 8' piece at home depot....If you look around you can find a deal. Ladders are good too, i am constantly looking for one at garage sales....I just can't find the nerve to cut mine up.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah that will put a dent into my motor fund for sure. Maybe its back 
To 2x2 for me.
I did get some work done. I saw a pic of a boat with raptor on hull so I went a little cheaper and used rustle bed liner on it. I like how it looks just hope it holds up.


----------



## moberg12 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking good!!!


----------



## bigwave (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good, how did the bedliner stick? Did you put a coat of primer?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great =D>


----------



## flajsh (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words mo and big.
Yes I did a coat of primer and it is holding real good. The tape job was a little on even because I was rushing 
To get done before little ones tore apart house lol.
So there will be some touch ups.

Gonna flip over and try to figure how Im gonna do floor 
Bracing. This is part I couldn't wait to get too but in stressing cause Im not really that handy doing that kind of work I keep going to f4f and big an mo threads for ideas.
I'm real worried about using to long of screws and going through hull.

Sorry if post is jumbled Im posting from phone 

John


----------



## flajsh (Jun 12, 2012)

Also I know you guys wouldn't have did hull like that but should I still coat inside of floor like I was or just
Leave it the way it is stripped.


----------



## moberg12 (Jun 12, 2012)

flajsh said:


> Thanks for the kind words mo and big.
> Yes I did a coat of primer and it is holding real good. The tape job was a little on even because I was rushing
> To get done before little ones tore apart house lol.
> So there will be some touch ups.
> ...




IMO you're better off with rivets to attach to the ribs and any through hull areas. buy a pack of aluminum rivets in 3/16 and a several good drill bits, when the drill bit starts getting dull (you'll know) throw it away and grab another. When I first started drilling into the ribs I did it by feel and I can say you'd have to really try to punch through the rib and then through the hull. About halfway through I ended up wrapping the drill bit with a thin strip of duct tape to act as a stop. I think I got the idea from a thread here. 

When it comes to the framing whether you use aluminum or wood build it strong and support it well the first time. I'm using wood, but honestly I won't use it next time, any initial savings you get by purchasing wood is pretty much negated when it comes time to try to waterproof the wood. I'm gonna finish with the wood but If I really like the boat and how it fishes I'll probably start collecting Aluminum for a rebuild several years from now. 

I ripped up my first floor because I didn't support it enough and wasn't happy with the results. You can't build it too strong but you can under build it. The hardest part will be getting things level. I put the level back in the shed after the first day, as I found it was useless in a boat sitting on a trailer that I was climbing around in. As soon as I leveled the boat on the trailer it would be off by the time I climbed in to work, it was only valuable as a straight edge. The tape measure is your friend, measure everything, and then measure again, think about it for a minute then measure again!!! Repeat the same process when it comes to drilling a hole, mark it, then think about it, and if you are really ready to drill go for it!!


----------



## bigwave (Jun 13, 2012)

I totally agree with Moberg, secure your framing to the hull and gunwales with rivets. He is right, measure, think, measure, re -think, Drill slowly, use a piece of duct tape to set the depth of your drill bit, take it slow and let the drill do the work. Buy some good quality drillbits and you will be surprised how easy it is. Everything above your bracing can be secured with either riviets or self-tappers.....they are real easy. My build has many flaws so far, but I am fine with them....I learned what not to do the next time.......... 8)


----------



## flajsh (Jun 24, 2012)

I got the boat flipped back over onto the trailer in between the rain on sat.
hopefully I can get some measuring done and get some aluminum square
next weekend.

Purchased a mid eighties 30 Hp remote Johnson pull start. Its a long shaft so
I'm wondering if shaft to long. My transom is only 16 inches. Since weather here in fl
on west coast is horrible I decided to start sanding the cover and motor so I can repaint
It.

Ill try to get some pics up when this weather breaks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 24, 2012)

Flajsh - A long shaft motor is made for a 20" transom but it will still work. The long shaft will cause some more drag. You could build/buy a jack plate for the boat. I do have a mini jacker (Never used) that I am not using just not sure what the Hp rating is on it. I will research it and find out if will handle a 30hp. If it will handle 30hp it's yours.

And the weather here on east coast is horrible to can't stand all this rain


----------



## flajsh (Jun 24, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Flajsh - A long shaft motor is made for a 20" transom but it will still work. The long shaft will cause some more drag. You could build/buy a jack plate for the boat. I do have a mini jacker (Never used) that I am not using just not sure what the Hp rating is on it. I will research it and find out if will handle a 30hp. If it will handle 30hp it's yours.
> 
> And the weather here on east coast is horrible to can't stand all this rain



Thank you f4f that would be great. I cant wait to put her on the tin.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is the product description for the mini jacker


Designed for clamp-on mount outboard motors up to 35 hp. Improves performance and handling of smaller or lighter boats. Also allows mounting of long shaft motors to shorter shaft transom boats. Engine mounting surface is 11-1/2" x 10". 


Let me know if you want it and it's your's for free just pm me your address. If you do I will try and ship it out by the end of this week or the very beginning of next.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 28, 2012)

Well change of plans again. Been helping a family member out 
And been dipping into my build funds so now its going to be wood for floor framing.
So question is this. Do I still use rivets into the ribs or ss self tapers.
I'm hoping to start thus weekend if I can figure it out


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 29, 2012)

flajsh said:


> Well change of plans again. Been helping a family member out
> And been dipping into my build funds so now its going to be wood for floor framing.
> So question is this. Do I still use rivets into the ribs or ss self tapers.
> I'm hoping to start thus weekend if I can figure it out





I would use SS screws for sure. I didn't use self tapers; instead I drilled each hole individually and used normal ss metal screws to attach all my bracing. Self tapers will work just be carefull not to go all the way thru the hull.

PS I found the mini jacker in my shed, now I need to find a good box for it and then I will ship it out.


----------



## benjineer (Jun 29, 2012)

Find an industrial steel supplier and check aluminum framing prices. Exponentially cheaper than Lowes/Home Depot. I used 1.25 and 1.5 angle 1/8 thick. No regrets, especially when it's sittin' out in the rain. Front and rear decks are the only wood, and I'll probably have to redo the front because I don't like the job I did.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi fool4fish. Greetings from Tallahassee. Do you think you could post a pic of your mini jacker? I'm in the process of making a jackplate/transom riser myself and I'd be curious to see how yours works. Love the avatar btw.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 29, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> flajsh said:
> 
> 
> > Well change of plans again. Been helping a family member out
> ...


Thanks again. You don't know how much that is helping me out.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 29, 2012)

How can I figure out how long of a screw to use when I attach framing to the boat ribs.
I'm gonna have to use 2x2 wood and figure out how to attach. I wanna get this project rolling
And this been holding me back.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jun 30, 2012)

You need the width of the wood (2"), the thickness of the aluminum you're attaching it to and just enough threads beyond so it holds good. If I were doing the bottom of your boat, I'd use aluminum "L" brackets to attach the framing to the boat ribs and use something in the neighborhood of 1/2" SS screws or 1/2" rivets if you have a rivet gun. Then use 2 1/2" SS screws to attach the wood to the "L" brackets. Much easier to do it this way.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 30, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> You need the width of the wood (2"), the thickness of the aluminum you're attaching it to and just enough threads beyond so it holds good. If I were doing the bottom of your boat, I'd use aluminum "L" brackets to attach the framing to the boat ribs and use something in the neighborhood of 1/2" SS screws or 1/2" rivets if you have a rivet gun. Then use 2 1/2" SS screws to attach the wood to the "L" brackets. Much easier to do it this way.


Thanks for the tips. Went to lowes and they didn't have any 
Aluminum l brackets. Guess ill try Hd or ace.
Picked up. Some 2x2 wood while there.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 4, 2012)

Check your PMs and happy 4th


----------



## flajsh (Jul 4, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Check your PMs and happy 4th


Happy 4th to you also.
pm checked. Thanks. I just painted the cowel of motor.gotta take some pics


----------



## flajsh (Jul 5, 2012)

Got cowl painted. Sat us my middle girls 5th birthday but 
Sunday I will be doing framing for floor and then paint rest of motor.


----------



## flajsh (Jul 8, 2012)

Man its way to hot but I got some of the floor framing cut today.
Also started sanding the rest of the motor in hope of getting 
It primed this week.


----------



## bigwave (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks good - having any issues with the angle cuts.

P.S. UPS should be stopping by your place today heres the tracking # 

1Z7T5423P290150036


----------



## flajsh (Jul 10, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Looks good - having any issues with the angle cuts.
> 
> P.S. UPS should be stopping by your place today heres the tracking #
> 
> 1Z7T5423P290150036


Thanks. Cant wait to get it and redo the transom. Yeah I'm having a heck of a time
Getting angles cut. Once I get them right it should be pretty easy to get it done.


----------



## flajsh (Jul 12, 2012)

F4f. Thanks for the jack plate. That was really great .

Tried starting motor last night but couldn't get it running.
Got it started twice but didn't idle very long, don't know 
If Im doin something wrong or if it not gettin gas.

But thanks again.


----------



## moberg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

flajsh said:


> F4f. Thanks for the jack plate. That was really great .
> 
> Tried starting motor last night but couldn't get it running.
> Got it started twice but didn't idle very long, don't know
> ...



Pull and clean the carb!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 12, 2012)

flajsh said:


> F4f. Thanks for the jack plate. That was really great .
> 
> Tried starting motor last night but couldn't get it running.
> Got it started twice but didn't idle very long, don't know
> ...




Your welcome hope it works for you. 

and +1 with Mo on the carb cleaning if you have not done it yet.


----------



## flajsh (Jul 12, 2012)

Car has been cleaned. It started but would not idle for more than a min.
Gave it gas with throttle on the carb but it died after a bit.


----------



## bigwave (Jul 16, 2012)

I know this may sound silly, but check all your fuel hoses, change your spark plugs, make sure your gas is good.....sounds like you have fire...since it started...I suspect maybe a bad pump or bad gas....could be the idle adjustment. Ask Johnny25, he seems to know what he is talking about.


----------



## flajsh (Jul 16, 2012)

Big.
Yeah that's a good idea. I guess I should change the hoses. Gas is new butcould still be bad.
I used 2 stroke quicksliver oil from walmart. What oil would you recommend?


----------



## moberg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you clean the carb or are you taking the word of the previous owner??


----------



## bigwave (Jul 17, 2012)

That oil is fine, It is important to mix it well and do not over mix....plugs will foul and the motor will run like crap.


----------



## flajsh (Jul 17, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Did you clean the carb or are you taking the word of the previous owner??


Took his word looked clean. Don't know if I can do. Guess ill give it a try. Any good videos on how to do it.
do I need a compressor to blow out cause I don't have one.

Also I noticed that my choke doesn't stay pulled out. It just slides in after I pull out.


----------



## flajsh (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwave said:


> That oil is fine, It is important to mix it well and do not over mix....plugs will foul and the motor will run like crap.


Put 3 gals of reg gas and put in 8 oz of oil.


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 17, 2012)

flajsh said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you clean the carb or are you taking the word of the previous owner??
> ...



Cleaning a carb is simple man! You can do it. You don't need a compressor. Get a can of carb cleaner, it comes with a straw like a WD40 can kind of and it sprays out with some good pressure. Blast that bad boy all over the removed carb in all the small nooks and holes an rebuild. 

The choke could be an issue too, usually a motor likes to idle at half choke for a bit before going closed choke. Can you hold the choke out while it warms up?


----------



## bigwave (Jul 18, 2012)

flajsh said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > That oil is fine, It is important to mix it well and do not over mix....plugs will foul and the motor will run like crap.
> ...


 
I think that should be fine....if I remember right it is 2.6 oz per gal for a 50:1 ratio. I will look at my jug later to comfirm. I buy my oil by the gallon and mix each batch with a measuring cup depending on the size of the container. I have 3 6 gal cans that I use for my small boats...when one runs completely out I change the tank over and refill the old one to get the mix exact every time. Nothing worse than over mixed gas.....smokes like crazy and fouls the plugs.


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 18, 2012)

If you're VERY weary of mixing your own fuel, home depot and lowes have started selling pre-mixed fuel in metal containers. They make them in different ratios. I use them for my lawn equipment because I dont like having a bunch of small gas cans laying around with different ratios in them. They make them in quart sizes up to gallon sizes I think. If you use your motor more than a little bit though, it will get to be expensive, as a quart can is like 6 bucks...

It's called trufuel.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 18, 2012)

I prefer to mix my own and only use the non ethanol unleaded premium which is hard to get but if you hunt around on google and call a few people you will find it.


----------



## flajsh (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys.
Rebuilt fuel pump yesterday. That was pretty straight forward 
Getting new lines today. I have carb rebuild kit and wanna 
Clean. But there two things Im not sure of.

On side of carb in pic is circular brass fitting. Does that come out 
To be cleaned.

And uv other pic that little jet seems to ne bent. Does that come out
And how do I get it out.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

Take it apart and see if you can get to it from the inside if you are doing a rebuild anyways

Get a gallon of Chem Dip carb cleaner from your local auto parts store! You'll be glad you had that handy, you just let it soak over night and it cleans a lot of the gunk up


----------



## moberg12 (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't really tell what part you are asking about in the first pic!

My evinrude looked just like that in the second pic, I don't think it's bent, that is just how it is made.

This is a video I watched before I did mine. It's not the same carb but a lot of info is usefull!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5cxBMDezuU

FYI the rebuild kit I bought for the evinrude came with a couple different gaskets and an assortment of parts. It seems the kits are assembled to service quite a few carbs. So just match up parts you take off yours with the new parts and don't freak when you have things left over. My kit had new frost caps like mentioned in the video. Make sure you replace those, the method in the video worked awesome!! If you don't have a punch a 6 penny nail will work. 

There are literally 100's of videos you can watch online to get more comfortable with the process!!


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> I can't really tell what part you are asking about in the first pic!
> 
> My evinrude looked just like that in the second pic, I don't think it's bent, that is just how it is made.
> 
> ...



I don't think you can remove the fuel fittings but then again it depends on your carb, personally I still wouldn't mess with it and I think Moberg is right that it was made that way.

If you have a gun cleaning kit with wire brushes you can use those to carefully clean out the inside of the fuel fittings




The smallest brush on the bottom left is made for a .17 HMR would work fantastically.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 10, 2012)

Any updates


----------



## flajsh (Aug 11, 2012)

No updates.between having family members having to come live with us and work been real busy and the heat
havent had time or cash to do anything. plus the motor got me all pissed off.
but i hope as soon as wife is done school shopping for kids i might be able to soon.

wow didnt mean to ramble on.


----------



## bigwave (Aug 12, 2012)

flajsh said:


> No updates.between having family members having to come live with us and work been real busy and the heat
> havent had time or cash to do anything. plus the motor got me all pissed off.
> but i hope as soon as wife is done school shopping for kids i might be able to soon.
> 
> wow didnt mean to ramble on.


I can understand your frustration.....I looked at a place yesterday and it looks like on top of the life stuff,school,hot weather we will be moving into the new place soon. Talk about stress.......oh well such is life, I will get through it. #-o


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 12, 2012)

I feel lucky the only mouths I have to feed, clothe, shelter, etc is me and my dog, but I'm sure having kids and family has it's benefits...


----------



## Buddychrist (Nov 12, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> I feel lucky the only mouths I have to feed, clothe, shelter, etc is me and my dog, but I'm sure having kids and family has it's benefits...



Hey man idk if you are getting my PM's because they aren't showing up on my messages sent but if not just tell me man I have a few questions for you


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 14, 2012)

Buddy I just noticed the messages, I don't know how much I can help, but I don't have a phone atm, waiting on a replacement as my I phone broke. But I'm an oncologist (cancer) that's my specialty not neurology or anything with the spine, I can ask some friends at work on their opinions if that would help? Send me a message and give me what your asking about I'll try to find out some info and put in a little research at the library before I call so I can at least know more about your condition and be able to ask my coworkers more sensible questions? Hope this works for you?


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 4, 2012)

Any updates on this boat, your right down the road from me if you ever wanna hit the water to get away.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 12, 2012)

You get that Carb rebuilt bud? Hope ya got her done and it's all runnin well for ya!


----------



## Buddychrist (Apr 6, 2013)

Lol wow I posted on the wrong thread

Sorry guys


----------

